# a trappers do's and dont's



## Bud Guidry (Feb 7, 2009)

i don't have alot of experience yet but i thought a thread of do's and dont's would help beginners.

i'm learning quick about alot of things so i thought i would add the first to the colum of dont's that i learned today

DON'T

ever let your wife come home from shopping and find your two dozen victors going thru the wash cycle in the dishwasher. it works great and the traps are squeaky clean but, and i won't go into details here , the bad outweights the good by alot.

Bud


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

DON'T put a bottle of un-labed skunk piss in the fridge :eyeroll: :eyeroll: TRUST me


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't bring a dead, dripping beaver on the porch! :eyeroll: 









Don't use your finger to get excess dirt off the pan of the trap after you sift dirt over it!! OUCH!! Them #2 Blake and Lamb coil springs sure do hurt!!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

trapperbo said:


> Don't bring a , dripping beaver on the porch! :eyeroll: sounds kinda kinky there trapperbo :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undericeking (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't tell mama that the trappers convention you take her to in the summertime for her first time doesn't smell that bad to the untrained nose!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

DON'T forget which way the wind is blowing when dispatching a skunk. you get the idea. uke:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

DONT forget to bring a roll of T.P. with you when go trapping. Ain't no fun making a set when you have to pinch a loaf.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't use vulgarities when talking to others about trapping. specifically, the internet. don't resort to name calling when an anti starts spouting off about animal crulety or how we are heartless heathens. we are set in our ways, and so are the anti's. there is nothing you can say to change their minds, just like they can't say anything to change ours. we need to represent ourselves as knowledgeable, articulate people.

whether you like it or not, using swear words and threats does make a person sound *******. particularly in text, when voices and inflections cannot be observed.

keep in mind that the majority of the non-trapping public know very little about trapping, or even that we still trap. the only information they get is from us and the anti's. when a non-trapping person sees the text responses to a trapping video on youtube, they see both sides bickering childishly. we need to offer counter arguments to what the anti's say. it solves nothing for any of us to reply, "you are so $*#&@( stupid #*(@) @&*#*." instead, politely and concisely set the record straigt. "foot hold traps have never been designed to break bones nor does the animal suffer" or "an animal drowning is a much faster and humane way to be dispatched opposed to weeks of suffering because of starvation or disease"

we can go a long way to swing the minds of public opinion in our direction if we simply be the bigger person. if they (anti's) resort to name calling and foul language, big deal. the anti's have nothing to lose, everything to gain. we have everything to lose.


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

money 27 you are exactly right! We need more trappers like you!!


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

DONT let mama catch you using her freezer (especially with food in it) to freeze urines, lures, baits, and oils!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

trapperbo said:


> Don't bring a dead, dripping beaver on the porch! :eyeroll:


What about a live, dripping beaver? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

moneyshot27 said:


> Don't use vulgarities when talking to others about trapping. specifically, the internet. don't resort to name calling when an anti starts spouting off about animal crulety or how we are heartless heathens. we are set in our ways, and so are the anti's. there is nothing you can say to change their minds, just like they can't say anything to change ours. we need to represent ourselves as knowledgeable, articulate people.
> 
> whether you like it or not, using swear words and threats does make a person sound *******. particularly in text, when voices and inflections cannot be observed.
> 
> ...


 thats exactly right i couldnt agree more us trappers are a band of brothers/sisters and with trappers like you setting examples like that we can go far


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> trapperbo said:
> 
> 
> > Don't bring a dead, dripping beaver on the porch! :eyeroll:
> ...


Never tried that one!!!!  Maybe I'll have to try that this year!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

don't EVER tamper with or steal anothers traps :eyeroll:


----------

